# Big Dog thread/pics



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

My gf had a bit of a feild day at home with the camera and the dogs so I thought I'd post some pics.

Here is Maloo the pitty and Grizzly the Shephard







Edit: Just noticed even Solja is in the water  they must have been too stupid to notice the big bucket of water near the shed


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome dogs!!! I used to have a male sibe, but we decided we didn't have the time to give him exersise, so gave him to professional mushers


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

you could easily mistake these two for best friends 

then the pitty attacks and you'd swear he wants to kill grizzly


----------



## Khagan (Feb 16, 2009)

I envy everyone with big dogs =( i want one but because we already have little wimpy dogs apparently i can't cause they will "hurt the other dogs" or some other crappy excuse.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

the biggest dog i have is the adult shephard which i'll post photo's of soon Khagan, I got some rippers of him with little dogs. Maloo is also great with all dogs bar grizzly (ocasionally) the smaller the dog the better he seems to be with them


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

there you go, an old pic of solj with a pup no more then 12 weeks old, he was so gentle, he is more interested then anything else with smaller animals including reptiles.


----------



## thals (Feb 16, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, love Maloo 8)


----------



## Khagan (Feb 16, 2009)

m.punja said:


> the biggest dog i have is the adult shephard which i'll post photo's of soon Khagan, I got some rippers of him with little dogs. Maloo is also great with all dogs bar grizzly (ocasionally) the smaller the dog the better he seems to be with them



Cool i like shepherds  i'd like to get a shepherd or a rotti, shepherds are like your sleek intelligent and agile looking dog and rotti's are like big muscular boof heads, totally different but i'd like either one.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

Grizzly on his own (seems to have gotten a little excited)









feel free to add your own pics


----------



## jaih (Feb 16, 2009)

haha that last pics a cracker.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

maloo on his own









that last pic says it all


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are my two at Christmas. They play like maniacs - chasing each other around, tug-o-war, etc. The rottie is stronger, but the fluff dog is smarter. He's the alarm system, she's the security guard.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

maloo again


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

and the three stooges playing 

pretty good concidering they are all male


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

Your shepherd Grizzly is very nice m.punja.
Something a bit different, the black guy luca is positively MASSIVE.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 16, 2009)

Love the red nose pitty.... I migh be buying a pup myself!! My gf's friend just had a litter and look so georgouz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aslan (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> My gf's friend just had a litter and look so georgouz!!!!!!!!!!


 
...hope she only had two, any more and they might find it difficult to suckle...


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

the one and only, my favourit boy Solja


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 16, 2009)

My dogs 
bear the german sherpard and leti bull mastiff x


----------



## kel (Feb 16, 2009)

heres our dog with my husband, they weigh the same lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone has beautiful dogs!! 

Pythonmum, your dogs are amazing =]


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

great pics everyone keep them coming


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

Father and son


----------



## Trouble (Feb 16, 2009)

I've posted these before,
but here's my boy Jetz... He's an english mastif x labrador. Oh, and he answers to 'Scooby' too lol... such a sook.





he likes eating bugs :|... he's eyeing one up here lol








lol, ignore mum's pink slippers.... 






You all have lovely dogs guys... m.punja, maloo is gorgeous!


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## caradeller (Feb 16, 2009)

this is my alaskin malamute keisha...very smart..starting to be good gun dog aswell..
she is 22 weeks..and as u can see going to be a big girl lol


----------



## Talwin (Feb 16, 2009)

man.... m.punja you have some fricken awesome dogs  be proud 

We used to have an english and irish setter... but now adays we just have a jack russel and maltese-shih zu.
Big change for my parents considering all they have owned was basically irish setters (had 7 over the years).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

meet rex


he will just about eat anything (that moves):lol:


----------



## gravitation (Feb 16, 2009)

cleo and susie q the samoyeds, and sammy the border collie.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful big dogs everyone Love your pitty punja, he's gorgeous. 
My big beast Arie is american bulldog x apparently & weighs about 55kg, he's about 6yrs old. He's such a good dog with people, cattle, horses & chooks but if another male dog's around then he's just a shocker, he can't help himself & has to fight such a meathead even without his balls:lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's Sasha in some of her weird sleeping positions. She likes to lie sort of on her back with her feet against the lounge...






She doesn't care if her face is against the door....


----------



## blackthorn (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't own any dogs unfortunately. I'd love to get a ridgeback and/or some danes... I just don't have anywhere to put any dogs at the moment.... but one day.

Anyway, this is my boss' dog, Jack. He's an irish wolf hound cross something - he kinda looks like a giant jack russell - but if that's what he is crossed with, I really do hope it was the father and not the mother :shock:


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 16, 2009)

Aslan said:


> ...hope she only had two, any more and they might find it difficult to suckle...



through to the keeper that one.
cheers


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2009)

Our beautiful girl who was put down last year.
I miss her so much.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 16, 2009)

*The Dog!*

Hi Y'all! not really a dog person but fell in love with this breed at me boss's place & ended up with one of the puppies. Yes us reptile people are "different" so what better than to get-a-real-dog! The gentle giant IRISH WOLFHOUND, his name is TULLAMORE (aka tullamore dew-irish whisky) & is now 6 years old. His size is intimidating but as far as security goes USLESS! lick you to death. Hope you's enjoy the photo's


----------



## sockbat (Feb 16, 2009)

*my new baby*

Hey ya haven't been around in a while, this is a pic of my new baby Stimpy( American Staffy x Pitbull) He's about 6mths now and just the biggest sook:lol: Hope u like.


----------



## itbites (Feb 16, 2009)

Holly crap there is some huge dogs on here! :shock:


----------



## Snake_Gal (Feb 16, 2009)

*Pebbles*

Pebbles has been with me for about 3yrs now.
She was originally a rescued dog that came into my care. Has no trust in people whatsoever but absolutely adores other dogs and cats.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 16, 2009)

Bandit - The Trublu Australian Bandog


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> meet rexView attachment 79914
> 
> 
> he will just about eat anything (that moves):lol:



Holy crap elapid!....that dogs huge!!

Theres some brilliant looking mutts on here, fay that dane's lovley, ive never seen one that colour, pity he's not around anymore, its hard when they go.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 16, 2009)

looks like that 1 for ur son and 0 for bandit luv the dogs keep posting


----------



## JasonL (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> meet rexView attachment 79914
> 
> 
> he will just about eat anything (that moves):lol:



now thats a BIG dog!


----------



## QldMorelias (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you imagine the plastic bags you'd need when you take this guy for a walk down the park


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 17, 2009)

G'day mates,

Love the dogs, specially the bullies which I'm partial too. M.Punja what bloodline is Maloo, looks like a Jeep x rednose? Any way here's my boy Tattoo, he's a 40 kg Aussie bulldog.


----------



## Snakebuster (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, I don't like big dogs, I classify them as "slobbering"!! Pugs rock, but if I had to have a big dog, I'd have a golden retriever. We used to have a large dog, but it turned nasty, and we had to do the unmentionable.


----------



## burley180789 (Feb 17, 2009)

m.Punja, your grizzly looks exactly like my Jerry-Lee (Except my boys got bigger ears!)haha... Ill post some pictures later on when i ahve home internet access.... Ive also got Miss Molly, another German Shepherd whos about 3 years old now...


----------



## aoife (Feb 17, 2009)

love your pitty mark, absolutely beautiful! love german shepards too!

i have a rottie, his name is Savage, he is 15months old & he is my baby! I love him to death!
i have around 1000 photos of him so far, im sooo in love!!


----------



## OdessaStud (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres a picture of my dane pup and one of our cresty males the picture says it all shes on heat and he's ambitions far outweigh his capabilities lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 17, 2009)

lmao ODIE classic .....


----------



## m.punja (Feb 17, 2009)

Burley can't wait to see a shepherd with bigger ears then Grizz 

Forgot who asked, sorry. Maloo is the Sorong pittys? Is that right? The taller of the breeds from my understanding. he is living up to being tall too, as you can see he is the same size as the germo's.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful dog's everyone  
Here is a pic of my Blacky, a German Shep x Bull Mastiff, 50 + kilos and the best guard dog ever


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 17, 2009)

hey hey 

some great looking large breeds here, i love me a big dog and have owned large breeds most of my life here are the 2 i currently own 

1st is Sassy (american staff X bull mastiff) and Bender The Blue (neopolitan mastiff X Sassy)


----------



## ItsPixie (Feb 17, 2009)

My bull mastiff cross ridgeback "Angel"


----------



## aoife (Feb 17, 2009)

how cute is she!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you'll have to post pics when she is full grown. so cute!!


----------



## mis_gmh (Feb 17, 2009)

This is my girl dana. shes an American bulldog X Bullmastiff X Bullarab. Pic is at 10mo.





Oh and this is my 1.6kg chihuahua. lol


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 17, 2009)

These are my two shar-pei's. These are kind of old pics. Riley (brick head) is my big man, sitting around the 32kgs now. He is oversized for a rolly dog, and actually was bigger than his dad at about 9 months of age. Then there's my little girl Nala. She's my mini girl with the super rolls. She's grown a little since this shot, but no where near the size of Riley. She still has to jump to bite his tail.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a big dog - german shepherd, oversized really. But he is gentle fellow. And so is Opals. She would not attack anything unless it smells mousy or ratty.


----------



## tempest (Feb 17, 2009)

Some gorgeous dogs in this thread! Here's a couple of old ones from my work pc of my boy.


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 17, 2009)

thats a big boy tempest hehehehe 

what weight did he get too???

This is the big blue Noe i breed off, he such a beautiful dog and produces some great looking pups 

btw Sassy is gravid at the moment so once she 'lays' i'll put up pics of all the pups :-D


----------



## PhilK (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh this is making me want to move somewhere where I can keep big dogs.. LOVE the Irish wolfhound.. How I wish I could have one of them..

My ideal dog will be a border collie, a kelpie or a border collie keplie cross haha


----------



## kupper (Feb 17, 2009)

how much for a neo snakecharma i have a great dane who needs a friend


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 17, 2009)

Not big yet but she will be. Bull arab x mastiff x wolfhound


----------



## tempest (Feb 17, 2009)

snakecharma said:


> thats a big boy tempest hehehehe
> 
> what weight did he get too???
> 
> ...



He was 69kgs snakecharma, so yeah, quite heavy! He's down to 63 now, which I'm much happier with - he's 8 in March, so a little less weight on his joints is definitely a good thing! The photo attached is him a week or so ago!

I love your neo, he is absolutely gorgeous!!! I was actually considering one next time around, with another bullmastiff of course! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Noongato (Feb 17, 2009)

The shepherds are beautiful dogs.
Mine isnt big enough, or at least i dont think so....

View attachment 80195
View attachment 80196


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres Boris, bully x staffy.
He is still a baby but i think he will end up a fair size judging by the rate hes growing lately


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 17, 2009)

One of my Furry Housemates "Chico" the Napoleon mastiff
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1420753&id=529147838


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 17, 2009)

heres another one i thought was pretty cute :lol:


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 17, 2009)

Here pics of our boxer boy Minataur. 
Also a picture of a new puppy we are wanting to get...


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 18, 2009)

PS that isnt slobber in the second pic.. its a sand mo, after a play at the beach! lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL....dont tell porkies blindsnake...if its a boxer then thats slobber underneath that sand !!


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 18, 2009)

PMSL.. He is an American boxer, also known as the dry mouth! I wont lie tho, if he does a lot of running around, and theres no water around.. well, there is foamy shoelaces hanging all over his lips!! lol 

Yours looks like the boxer we had before this one, with the little white stripe on the nose!

Love yr pic.. What is it with boxers and picking stuff up and holding it in their mouths??


----------



## m.punja (Feb 18, 2009)

love the pics. Mysnakes, the pics of your shepherd with the dp remind me of when solja would play with my housemates dp. We never got shots unfortuently but the two got along with each other. I do have photo's floating around somewhere of Solja with his head covered in yearling coastal carpets. Becs, my gf loves that last pic.


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 18, 2009)

tempest said:


> He was 69kgs snakecharma, so yeah, quite heavy! He's down to 63 now, which I'm much happier with - he's 8 in March, so a little less weight on his joints is definitely a good thing! The photo attached is him a week or so ago!
> 
> I love your neo, he is absolutely gorgeous!!! I was actually considering one next time around, with another bullmastiff of course! How much does he weigh?



hehehehe yeah he is such a big beautiful baby :-D he is only 18mo at the moment and last weight was 60kg so he going to be a big boy...... the farther which is the second pic would easily be over 70kg at a guess 

thankfully i have been able to stay in contact with a few of the owners from the same litter as my Bender boy so here is a pic of one of his brothers aptly named Dufus

oh and no thats not been photoshoped he is really that big and that is an 11yo boy next to him lol


----------



## tempest (Feb 18, 2009)

snakecharma said:


> hehehehe yeah he is such a big beautiful baby :-D he is only 18mo at the moment and last weight was 60kg so he going to be a big boy...... the farther which is the second pic would easily be over 70kg at a guess
> 
> thankfully i have been able to stay in contact with a few of the owners from the same litter as my Bender boy so here is a pic of one of his brothers aptly named Dufus
> 
> oh and no thats not been photoshoped he is really that big and that is an 11yo boy next to him lol



Stop posting pics... you're making me want one already! lol


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Feb 18, 2009)

my doggies with mums dogs, take note the blue merle thats a puppy in the pic is no longer a "puppy", a nice family photo, all looking at the cam


----------



## coz666 (Feb 18, 2009)

georgia our saint bernard will be 1 yr old on sunday.
prents were australian and american champions.
she will be showed alot this year , and will have her first litter ready to go around xmas this year
weighing in at 60kg now whenshe reaches full maturity will weigh around 85kg
now thats a big dog, lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 18, 2009)

Our Jenna


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww matt what about her bite picture thats a classic !!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 18, 2009)

My loopy Lu Lu..


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2009)

some great dogs people. my girl is just a pup, so she's not ready for the big dog thread yet.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt, Jenna is such a sweetie.. she is very lucky to have found you guys!


----------



## jas468 (Feb 19, 2009)

Riff


----------



## Danni (Feb 19, 2009)

here is my Girl Shiraz, 

She is suppose to be ridgeback cross?


----------



## jas468 (Mar 6, 2009)

Big dogs...... big ears


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is my girl a ridgeback cross rottie... Would love a pure breed ridgeback one day


----------



## Danni (Mar 6, 2009)

wow looks like my doggie


----------



## Troyster (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive posted these before but they are the most recent pics i have so here they are again


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> meet rexView attachment 79914
> 
> 
> he will just about eat anything (that moves):lol:


 Yeah got the same photo via e-mail from a mate in the USA


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tattoo!*



Red-Ink said:


> G'day mates,
> 
> Love the dogs, specially the bullies which I'm partial too. M.Punja what bloodline is Maloo, looks like a Jeep x rednose? Any way here's my boy Tattoo, he's a 40 kg Aussie bulldog.


 WOW, thats a wicked dog you got there Red Ink


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tempest & Snakecharma*



tempest said:


> He was 69kgs snakecharma, so yeah, quite heavy! He's down to 63 now, which I'm much happier with - he's 8 in March, so a little less weight on his joints is definitely a good thing! The photo attached is him a week or so ago!
> 
> I love your neo, he is absolutely gorgeous!!! I was actually considering one next time around, with another bullmastiff of course! How much does he weigh?


 Love the Mastiffs, currently have a Irish Wolfhound & would like to get a Mastiff next either Bull, Neo or English. Great photos guy's.


----------



## Scragly (Mar 9, 2009)

Not really a big dog but thought i might post a pic of her anyway.


----------



## tempest (Mar 10, 2009)

Thought I'd add another pic... Sage wearing the scarf my bf bought for the dog for valentine's day! All I got was a card!


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 10, 2009)

not the biggest dog but this is my boy Bully


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 10, 2009)

here is our purebred amstaf- Achilles. he is absolutely adorable, the most pleasurable dog i have ever been in the same company as.






the missus taking him for a walk



and since i cbf starting a new thread here is a pic of my girlfriends Burmese kitten- Armani


----------



## australia09 (Mar 10, 2009)

wait i think im being a retard but pitty as in pit bull?? aint they illegal these days? i now for sure they are in nsw dont know about the whole country though. one of my dads mates had a couple and they had to be destroyed.. but in the end they got their dog back by sneaking in the pound at night and cutting open the fence haha!


----------



## kakariki (Mar 10, 2009)

This is Aragorn, our 3yo Dane X Mastiff. He stands 70 cm at the shoulders & I have no idea what he weighs. He has broken his choker chain (pulled whilst on a walk & it snapped) so atm, is confined to quarters until I can find a suitable replacement! Any ideas??? His neck is thicker than his head so a normal collar wont do.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> suitable replacement! Any ideas??? His neck is thicker than his head so a normal collar wont do.



prong collar. great training tool if used correctly.
http://www.k9force.net/index.html?row2col2=prongorder.html


----------



## kakariki (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, don't know that one of them would work. He only pulls when he sees another dog, and I think he'd get pretty grumpy having those prongs sticking into him. Cheers though! I am not a great believe in force with animals but for his safety ( & others) he must be restrained. Do you know what those walkers are called that are like a harness but have another line around the shoulders that tighten when the dog pulls? I saw one in a dog training program but never thought Id need it. A straight harness wouldn't work cos he'd just throw his weight into it & I'd stand no chance at all, lol.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 10, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> prong collar. great training tool if used correctly.
> http://www.k9force.net/index.html?row2col2=prongorder.html



Why spend yer money on that ..........barbed wire works the same way:shock:


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 11, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Hmm, don't know that one of them would work. He only pulls when he sees another dog, and I think he'd get pretty grumpy having those prongs sticking into him. Cheers though! I am not a great believe in force with animals but for his safety ( & others) he must be restrained. Do you know what those walkers are called that are like a harness but have another line around the shoulders that tighten when the dog pulls? I saw one in a dog training program but never thought Id need it. A straight harness wouldn't work cos he'd just throw his weight into it & I'd stand no chance at all, lol.


 

Halti pull harness, they work wonders on big stubborn dogs it stops their front legs from going forward and they can't use any force, plus there's no spikes digging into their necks. 

*Kakariki* you could also use a head collar which works well as you control the dogs head then you control the dog, hence horses used a bridle on their heads rather than on the neck.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Why spend yer money on that ..........barbed wire works the same way:shock:



no it dosn't, they are actually safer then check chains and if used correctly do not harm the dog in anyway. any collar can be harmfull if used incorrectly or in the hands of tool. its not a permanent collar, its used as tool to help train your dog, pulling on the leash is easy to correct with this collar because 9 times out of 10 it self corrects. but you have to teach your dog first before correcting it.
you are just as ignorant as the shovel brigade that walk around killing snakes. do your research, try it your self. dont judge a book by its cover.

http://www.johnknowsdogs.com/prong-collar-use.htm

[video=youtube;-Fx0WTC1NpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fx0WTC1NpI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fx0WTC1NpI[/video]


----------



## kakariki (Mar 11, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Halti pull harness, they work wonders on big stubborn dogs it stops their front legs from going forward and they can't use any force, plus there's no spikes digging into their necks.
> 
> *Kakariki* you could also use a head collar which works well as you control the dogs head then you control the dog, hence horses used a bridle on their heads rather than on the neck.



Cheers for that! We were actually talking about halters on chat. Pity I didn't keep any of mine, I had calf halters that would have been perfect for him, lol. I am going to Bonnets tomorrow to size some. I reckon that's the way to go. He is just so dang strong, lol! ( can add pigheaded, pushy etc lol)

whitey, you state "if used correctly" And I'm sure that is the vital key! I have no idea how to use one & wouldn't trust my ability to do so safely so I'll just pass on it, cheers anyway!


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

Would'nt need to use those horrible prong collars if you taught your dog how to correctly walk on the lead.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Would'nt need to use those horrible prong collars if you taught your dog how to correctly walk on the lead.



like I said, you have to TRAIN the dog before you correct it. I would not use this collar on any dog that hasn't been TRAINED first. not everydog is perfect. its one of many tools available to help. most dogs can be trained fine without them, but it makes the process that more quicker.
unless you have owned a big strong dominant or aggressive dog you wont understand the need for this collar, it has its place and when used correctly there is nothing horrible about it. put one on your leg and try it yourself. majority of people that bag them, haven't a clue about them and never used them.

What method do you use gravitation to train and correct a dominant, aggressive dog?

its ignorant people like you that look at it and think its a torture tool and have them banned in victoria, so your safe from these "horrible" collars anyway. but there are still plenty of idiots that are torturing there dogs with buckle, chokes, martingale, and halti collars.


----------



## red-devil (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is one of my Old Neo x Am Bulldog x Pitty/Dane BOZER - He is 150lb of Menace :evil:lol, nah he's a big softy and livin the good life studding now.. 







Here is another Male i have "T" he is a goof ball, alot of fun to have around.






Here are some pups off "T" on the ground at the moment - 100% troublemakers :lol:






And here is my princess - A half sister to the male above, Off his grandfather bred to the same mother. She was bottlefed from one day old due to her mum passing away directly after giving birth :cry: Buggy was the sole survivor and a little miracle. 






A couple of other members of this site have dogs that i bred, I'll see if they can post up a shot or two


----------



## thals (Mar 11, 2009)

Those pups are gorgeous! The one above reminds me of my girl as a pup


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> like I said, you have to TRAIN the dog before you correct it. I would not use this collar on any dog that hasn't been TRAINED first. not everydog is perfect. its one of many tools available to help. most dogs can be trained fine without them, but it makes the process that more quicker.
> unless you have owned a big strong dominant or aggressive dog you wont understand the need for this collar, it has its place and when used correctly there is nothing horrible about it. put one on your leg and try it yourself. majority of people that bag them, haven't a clue about them and never used them.
> 
> What method do you use gravitation to train and correct a dominant, aggressive dog?
> ...



Most 'ignorant' people supposedly like me buy these collars thinking they are a corrective mechanism, and assume that putting the collar on the dog will ease it from pulling, alot of the time it does the opposite, the dog pulls to escape the pain inflicted by these collars, Mind if i put one of them around your neck and then pull with all of my body weight to 'control' you? Point is most people do not know how to use them, and being readily available to the public is stupid. 

There is no excuse for a dog to be aggressive, and there is no excuse to not have a dog walk on the lead and be able to control it.

Oh and most people use them as a choke collar, but with the additive of metal prongs.

My opinion; They are cruel and if a dog can be trained to walk normally on a lead (which ALL of them can) there is no need for a prong collar to begin with.


----------



## kakariki (Mar 11, 2009)

No answer for you gravitation.......you have a very blinkered view of animals.....more pics people! Enough bitching.( no pun intended :lol: )


----------



## gozz (Mar 11, 2009)

some people shouldnt own dogs ,as they dont understand them
and never will


----------



## Vixen (Mar 11, 2009)

red-devil said:


> Here is one of my Old Neo x Am Bulldog x Pitty/Dane


 
What an awesome mix! Where did you get him?


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous dogs red-devi. So you have pups at the moment heyl  * checks with the hubby first :lol: *


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> alot of the time it does the opposite, the dog pulls to escape the pain inflicted by these collars, Mind if i put one of them around your neck and then pull with all of my body weight to 'control' you? Point is most people do not know how to use them, and being readily available to the public is stupid.
> 
> There is no excuse for a dog to be aggressive, and there is no excuse to not have a dog walk on the lead and be able to control it.
> 
> ...



they will not continue to pull with a prong unless they are desensitized too it which would'nt happen if used properly.

you dont use your body weight to pull with any type of collar. that is miss treating the dog and is an incorrect way to train a dog.

I have tried one around my neck and I used a choke on my self too and I would take the prong anyday.

I agree on how it is stupid that they are readily avaiable to the public without the proper knowledge and training how to use one. same with chokes, haltis and martingales aswell.

there is aggressive dogs. abusive owners are the main contributors but there are other factors that can trigger aggression in dogs aswell like poor breeding, poor sociallizing. there are many types of aggression in dogs like fear aggression, territorial aggression, dominant aggression, predatorial aggession.

the prong collar can't be used as a choke because its a limited slip collar, which means it only tightens to a certain point and then cant be tightened any more, so i don't know where you got that myth from.

not all dogs can be trained to walk on a leash properly with a normal flat collar, if they could there would be no reason for any other collar to exsist. your world sounds grand and I wish it were true but the fact is its not. pull your head out of the sand and have a look at the real world. plus the dogs learn quicker using the prong, hence the process is alot less stressful for you and the dog than tugging and dragging the dog around on a flat collar for weeks. very frustrating and not fun for the dog.

you still haven't answered what you use to train a large dominant dog with?


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

Blinkered view?
If a dog is raised correctly and trained properly they should walk on the lead? That's blinkered? 
It is ALWAYS the owners fault with the acception of mental issues that a dog is aggressive or too dominant. Always. Whether it be the dog not being properly socialised or not having made it clear who is the boss of the house hold if someone thinks otherwise, then they are just making excuses for themselves.

They are all very similar in the way they they think in packs, there are a thousand different methods of training your dog without the use of things like prong collars.

Yeah, you're right, i must be crazy?


----------



## gozz (Mar 11, 2009)

Voice control is all that is needed in training a dog and time
cheers


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> you still haven't answered what you use to train a large dominant dog with?



I am simply saying that i think their are many other ways of educating your dogs out of problematic behaviours, and it's an owners responsibility to ensure their dog doesn't grow up with these issues, it's not hard if you put time and effort into it which ALOT of people don't.

Good quality collars and harnesses are my preference.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

gozz said:


> Voice control is all that is needed in training a dog and time
> cheers




Agree 100%


----------



## Eylandt (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation, was just wondering what experience and qualifications you are basing these commants on?


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2009)

How about everyone pulls their heads in and remembers the purpose of the thread is for us to share pics of our big dogs. Anything else can go to another thread. Please continue to share pics of your big dogs, they are great and there are some true monsters out there. If you have problems about stuff take it up elsewhere and don't run this thread into the ground.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks to all those who are sharing and enjoying the pics as much as me.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> gravitation, was just wondering what experience and qualifications you are basing these commants on?



Experience of having owned different dogs with different personalities, cared for others dogs and aided with training difficulties.

Professional dog grooming, and believe me you need to know how to control all breeds of dog when using scissors and sharp blades that have the potential to do alot of damage.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> If a dog is raised correctly and trained properly they should walk on the lead?
> 
> 
> It is ALWAYS the owners fault with the acception of mental issues that a dog is aggressive or too dominant. Always. Whether it be the dog not being properly socialised or not having made it clear who is the boss of the house hold if someone thinks otherwise, then they are just making excuses for themselves.



you said it in the first line. the prong can be used to help TRAIN properly.

what about owners of rescue dogs that are aggressive? its not the new owners fault that they are aggressive. so these tools can be used to help retrain the behaviour of the dog. aggression is all mental, nothing else. not all people are responsable for aggression in dogs. as I said, the prong is not necessary for everydog and situation. it has its place though and its not cruel and horrible, its the idiots that misuse them that are cruel and horrible. and the same can be said about all collars, even normal flat collars.


----------



## Eylandt (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Experience of having owned different dogs with different personalities, cared for others dogs and aided with training difficulties.
> 
> Professional dog grooming, and believe me you need to know how to control all breeds of dog when using scissors and sharp blades that have the potential to do alot of damage.


 

Ahh.. Professional dog groomer. Thatd have to be right up there next to pet shop owners yeah? :lol:

Nonetheless.. on with the thread!


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Ahh.. Professional dog groomer. Thatd have to be right up there next to pet shop owners yeah? :lol:
> 
> Nonetheless.. on with the thread!






Excuse me? Cleaning ears, eyes, checking for medical issues, treating infections and making a dog feel comfortable is next to owning a pet store?

You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

And i have also posted pictures, So i'm not just having my say.

(Not my dogs, regular customers hunter and luca that take ALOT of work)


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Good quality collars and harnesses are my preference.



any collar used incorrectly can hurt a dog, dosen't matter how the quality of it is. harness are the worst things to teach a dog not to pull on a leash. they will pull even harder.


----------



## red-devil (Mar 11, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Those pups are gorgeous! The one above reminds me of my girl as a pup


 
Cheers for that - I'm hoping a couple of members can post some ive bred to show you what the pups turn out like 

BECS - Yes we do have pups on the ground 6 1/2 weeks , PM me if your interested, I'd be happy to talk to you about them. 

Vixenbabe - I got Bozer From a mate in NSW - He sure is a Beast.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 11, 2009)

Red Devil your photos of all the puppies in the basket, all looking at the camera has to be one of the cutest photos I have seen  That is gorgeous.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> any collar used incorrectly can hurt a dog, dosen't matter how the quality of it is. harness are the worst things to teach a dog not to pull on a leash. they will pull even harder.



To me - collars work fine, and to be perfectly honest i don't think what you use has much to do with it? It's the way you are handling, punishing and correcting the dog. Like gozz said, use your voice and be patient.

I just think it's cruel to make a dog wear an uncomfortable collar and i don't think people who don't know how to use them should have access to them.

and for what you said about rescue dogs, most of them are temperament tested, those that arn't are more work and take longer to train, yes it's not the owners fault they have the issues they do but it is the new owners responsibility to have the issues addressed in the right way which to me is vocal commands, patience and consistence.

End.


----------



## VickiR (Mar 11, 2009)

Lily


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 11, 2009)

Maloo is a cracker, what a beautiful dog


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Like gozz said, use your voice and be patient.
> 
> I just think it's cruel to make a dog wear an uncomfortable collar
> 
> ...



its only unconfortable when the dog is corrected. when a normal collar is used the dogs is uncomfortable when corrected aswell, only with a prong you dont have to apply as much pressure with a normal collar. its not uncomfortable when not been used to correct.

only once the dog is trained in the command and it knows it 110% that you move onto the correction phase. you should never give a command that you cant enforce because then the dog will start to do what it wants and may start to challenge pack leadership.

I like to see you and gozz train a large dominantly aggressive hard tempremented dog using only voice and patience alone. the dog will ignore you and do what it wants to do. it would never work, it actually is ridiculously ludicrous the more i think about! :lol:


----------



## FAY (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I took our new dog for a walk today. She trod on my big toe...I am sure it is broken 
72 kilos of her.....


----------



## gozz (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> its only unconfortable when the dog is corrected. when a normal collar is used the dogs is uncomfortable when corrected aswell, only with a prong you dont have to apply as much pressure with a normal collar. its not uncomfortable when not been used to correct.
> 
> only once the dog is trained in the command and it knows it 110% that you move onto the correction phase. you should never give a command that you cant enforce because then the dog will start to do what it wants and may start to challenge pack leadership.
> 
> I like to see you and gozz train a large dominantly aggressive hard tempremented dog using only voice and patience alone. the dog will ignore you and do what it wants to do. it would never work, it actually is ridiculously ludicrous the more i think about! :lol:


 Mate i had a Pitty bitch that would scare the ssss out of you ,when i talke dominance trainning its starts at a very early age you need to growl and bite the young pup at the right times( thats just a little bit of the trainning) its starts at a very early age and sometimes cant be corrected if caught late then otherways are needed i must admit other methods work great end the end we all want the same results a well temped great controled animal cheers


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2009)

lol fay, thanks mrmikk


----------



## red-devil (Mar 11, 2009)

Heres a few more pics of the hounds - I love sharing photos of my dogs, they are my family through and through.

Here is the Male "T" Again - Always Posing - He's my boy







Here is Mother and son - "Milk" was bred to a Purebred Mini Bull Terrier to get the little man "Bully" These two are side by side the whole time. 






Heres a solo shot of "Bully" at 6month old 






Here is another shot of the pups - They sure behaved well for me to take these shots!






Cheers everyone - Red Devil


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 11, 2009)

Those pups are gorgeous, i like the one on the right end, and the one laying behind it. 
Are u in NSW?

Bully looks a little like boris, except he is brindle. Hes a staffy x bully


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gozz said:


> Mate i had a Pitty bitch that would scare the ssss out of you ,when i talke dominance trainning its starts at a very early age you need to growl and bite the young pup at the right times( thats just a little bit of the trainning) its starts at a very early age and sometimes cant be corrected if caught late then otherways are needed i must admit other methods work great end the end we all want the same results a well temped great controled animal cheers



I dont know what point your trying to make with the scary pitty bitch thing? but you dont have to growl and bite puppys for dominance training. the puppys learn these socialization and pack structure skills natuarally off there litter mates. thats why you shoudn't take a puppy from its litter before a min 8 weeks because thats what they learn. you can yelp like a dog when your puppy bites and that helps it to teach that biting hurts you.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

gozz, this is a good video on pack structure.

http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/308ad.flv


----------



## macj81 (Mar 11, 2009)

*pack*

Pics of Mum and a couple of her pups today 8 days old scary huh !!!!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> any collar used incorrectly can hurt a dog, dosen't matter how the quality of it is. harness are the worst things to teach a dog not to pull on a leash. they will pull even harder.



I have to say I agree with you 100%.

Prong collars are a very effective training tool when used properly. I have one for my Siberian bitch Luna. She doesn't need it much these days, I usually walk her in a martingale collar. 

Anyhow, they are not huge dogs but I think they are feeling a bit left out so here are some pics regardless :lol:












She was yawning in this pic :lol:


























Pic overload... sorry.


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 11, 2009)

Look at her now B, all grown up  She looks great 
I remember when you were getting weekly pics of brown fluff that excited you, now shes as big as the others


----------



## Miss B (Mar 11, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Look at her now B, all grown up  She looks great



I know, she's so big now! Those aren't even the most recent pics of her either, I need to get some new ones  It's her first birthday in a couple of weeks :shock: My god, how time flies.

How cute is your little pup!!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 11, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> I remember when you were getting weekly pics of brown fluff that excited you, now shes as big as the others



Haha yeah from my little squidgy fattybum brown fluffball to a beautiful girl. This was my favourite baby pic... nawwww.






I'm doing it all over again... my new pup should be arriving in just under 3 weeks :shock:


----------



## LauraM (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome dogs M.Punja and everyone else!


----------



## gozz (Mar 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> gozz, this is a good video on pack structure.
> 
> http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/308ad.flv


 Thanks always willing to learn cheers


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 12, 2009)

well after all the stress of the last few weeks finally i have some pics 

more to come too i promise, Sassy had a good size litter of 6 and they are all healthy and happy little buggers, 3 females and 3 males


----------



## LauraM (Mar 12, 2009)

Aww those puppies are adorable.. and Miss B. that puppy picture would have to be one of the cutest ive ever seen.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 12, 2009)

LauraM said:


> and Miss B. that puppy picture would have to be one of the cutest ive ever seen.



Thanks  She was only about a week old in that pic, from memory.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww beautifull Dogs and Pups everyone....I love this thread, so many awesome Dogs out there! Dogs are my other huge passion in life...apart from my Reptiles of course


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 12, 2009)

my sisters rottie mia and boxer harlie


----------



## Miss B (Mar 12, 2009)

Love the Boxer, very cute.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 12, 2009)

red-devil said:


> Here is another shot of the pups - They sure behaved well for me to take these shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear the 3rd pup along is this ones twin


----------



## Kimbully (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! I would love one of your puppies snakecharma, but I doubt hubby would let me as we already have three! I have always wanted some form of large crossbreed and black. One of your puppies looks black....


----------



## wil (Mar 13, 2009)

hehe i got that email aswell


----------

